
Show HN: Thankuu – A Platform for Rewarding Referrals with Charity Donations - AndyH1
https://www.thankuu.com
======
AndyH1
Hey all, co-creator here.

We built Thankuu because lots of businesses aren't very good at asking for
referrals, so we created a platform to make it easy :). Thankuu enables you to
reward your customers for referrals by giving to good causes of their choice.

There is also a broader intention for Thankuu, which is to create a direct
connection between businesses _donating to charity_ and them _gaining new
customers_. Basically, so they can see an ROI from their donations. By making
that connection, business-giving will rise along with business sales. A
win:win for charity and business.

I'd be very grateful for feedback...

~~~
jszymborski
Hopefully this doesn't come across overly cynical, but (1) what sort of entity
are you? A company? A non-for-profit? and (2) is there an end-game? You don't
charge for this service, but is there any plan to monetize?

~~~
AndyH1
Ha, not cynical at all. I think we all like to know how a service might be
monetized.

We are a company. The charities will never be charged for Thankuu and neither
are there intentions of charging users for the current service. i.e. 100%
free. If we scale, I can see additional ways of users gaining more new
customers (beyond referrals) via Thankuu in return for their donations, so at
that point we would charge users a fee for these extra services.

